# Interface



## bestime (20. August 2015)

Hallo! Ich habe vorgestern ein Video von euch geguckt auf der Seite; http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcr...-pro-Woche-aus-alten-Cataclysm-Raids-1157290/

 

Und wollte nun wissen, welches Interface dieser Buffed-Mitarbeiter nutzt. Das wäre ideal für mich, da es im Stil vom Smaragdgrünen Traum hat und ich absolut keine Lust mehr auf elvUI habe!

Lg


----------



## Teradonis1 (21. August 2015)

Servus!

 

Die grüne Monk-Leiste unten ist eine Hintergrundgrafik von hier: http://animellarex.d...7520/UI-Designs

 

Eingebaut hab' ich die mit kgpanels (http://www.buffed.de...gPanels-809566/) und dann die Leisten mit bartender drübergelegt, sind also zwei Add-on-Schichten.

Freut mich, wenn's gefällt  .

 

Beste Grüße

Johann


----------



## bestime (21. August 2015)

Ah, super!

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!


----------

